# iTunes on FreeBSD



## mbzadegan (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone port iTunes to FreeBSD?


----------



## shepper (Apr 5, 2015)

Once you start with iTunes, Apple does their level best to keep you locked in.  That said, If you already have purchased a number of songs you can use multimedia/ffmpeg to convert them to either *.ogg or *mp3.  You can google for scripts to do batch conversion, an example is here.  Video formats are also reported to convert.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 5, 2015)

mbzadegan said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone port iTunes to FreeBSD?


No, what do you need it for? There may be alternative software for what you want to do. Tell us more.


----------



## scottro (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd guess there's a good chance they want to purchase their content on iTunes and listen to or watch it there.  It's one way to legitimately purchase content you want to see.   I believe that once you purchase something through iTunes you can legitimately back it up to DVD, so you can probably copy from there--or a USB, but honestly, I'm guessing.  I feel as if I've read that people have managed to use it on Linux, but even then, if I remember correctly, they did the purchasing and so on through iTunes on Mac or Windows, then transferred the files.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 5, 2015)

tobik said:


> No, what do you need it for? There may be alternative software for what you want to do. Tell us more.


What is the alternative software for files copying (such as my camera photoes or any other files...)?


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 5, 2015)

mbzadegan said:


> What is the alternative software for files copying (such as my camera photoes or any other files...)?


With sysutils/fusefs-ifuse you can mount your iPad/iPhone/iPod somewhere and access your photos with your favorite photo manager or manually.


----------



## Oko (Apr 6, 2015)

mbzadegan said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone port iTunes to FreeBSD?


I am working on it.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 6, 2015)

I installed sysutils/fusefs-ifuse and then:

```
root@unix:/usr/home/user # usbmuxd
root@unix:/mnt # ifuse -o allow_other /mnt/ipod
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory
root@unix:/mnt #
```
What does problem?


----------



## acheron (Apr 6, 2015)

You need to kldload(8) the fuse module: `kldload fuse`


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 6, 2015)

```
root@unix:/usr/home/user # kldload fuse
root@unix:/usr/home/user # usbmuxd
root@unix:/usr/home/user # ifuse -o allow_other /mnt/ipod
root@unix:/usr/home/user # cd /mnt/ipod
root@unix:/mnt/ipod # ls
ls: .: Input/output error
root@unix:/mnt/ipod #
```


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 7, 2015)

mbzadegan said:


> ```
> root@unix:/usr/home/user # kldload fuse
> root@unix:/usr/home/user # usbmuxd
> root@unix:/usr/home/user # ifuse -o allow_other /mnt/ipod
> ...




I never asked: What device do you have?


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 8, 2015)

My Device is iPhone 5S.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Apr 8, 2015)

Whilst iTunes is proprietary software (I suspect Oko is joking about porting it), there are open source audio players/library managers like audio/amarok and audio/rhythmbox that might have a similar feel. It has been a while since I tried either as I now use much lighter alternatives and I've never owned an iPod/iPhone to try to connect to them.

If you are highly motivated to run iTunes, it *might* be possible to get the Windows version running under emulators/wine but personally, I would go with something that is designed to run natively on FreeBSD.


----------



## mbzadegan (May 25, 2015)

I installed www/p5-WWW-iTunesConnect But I did not understand the goal of it! What about this tools? How can I use this tool?


----------



## kpa (May 25, 2015)

It's a Perl module for programmers who want to write their own Perl programs that interact with the Apple's Itunes Connect website. It is directed for content producers who sell their music or other content on iTunes.


----------



## PacketMan (May 26, 2015)

Boys oh boys I really wish iTunes was available natively for FreeBSD. Its the only thing really missing from my non-Windows household. Looks like I will be using Amazon now for my mp3 purchases.


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 31, 2015)

So I see now that I need iTunes to upgrade the iOS on my two Apple devices. And without upgrading the iOS, more and more applications are unavailable to me.


----------



## Switch2BSD (Oct 16, 2021)

PacketMan said:


> Boys oh boys I really wish iTunes was available natively for FreeBSD.


I'm interested in this port, not only for media but also for repairing iPhone/*DFU Mode*.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 16, 2021)

Switch2BSD You must have a reeeaallly slow internet connection.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 17, 2021)

Switch2BSD: iTunes is proprietary so it is not possible to port it. No source code available. Also, this thread is 6 years old…


----------



## Switch2BSD (Oct 17, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Switch2BSD You must have a reeeaallly slow internet connection.





Sevendogsbsd said:


> Switch2BSD: iTunes is proprietary so it is not possible to port it. No source code available. Also, this thread is 6 years old…



Yes, it was 6 yrs old, but my iPhone 10 XS Max goes black screen today. I'm trying to look for alternatives for iTunes on FreeBSD for DFU.


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Oct 27, 2021)

Switch2BSD said:


> I'm interested in this port, not only for media but also for repairing iPhone/*DFU Mode*.


Apple stopped shipping iTunes with its hardware in 2019. It's been replaced by Apple Music and other stuff.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 27, 2021)

Perhaps install an older macOS in VirtualBox and make use of the USB passthrough?

Its a bit of a faff, honestly I would just sell the iPhone (£30?) and buy a £10 featurephone (with bonus £5 pay-as-you-go credit) and a £5.99 mp3 player.

Then spend the remaining money you saved on decent beer


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 27, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> Perhaps install an older macOS in VirtualBox and make use of the USB passthrough?
> 
> Its a bit of a faff, honestly I would just sell the iPhone (£30?) and buy a £10 featurephone (with bonus £5 pay-as-you-go credit) and a £5.99 mp3 player.


2013's smartphones supported sdxc, so you can buy a sdcard instead of the mp3 player.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 27, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> 2013's smartphones supported sdxc, so you can buy a sdcard instead of the mp3 player.


Since my Blackberry broke, I vowed to never buy a smart phone and now have this bad boy. Subsidised / Sim locked to BT O2 so considerably cheaper.

I have never used it for music. Turns out it can do radio but not much else (just how I like it).

3 weeks between battery charges is pretty sweet


----------



## astyle (Oct 27, 2021)

Just move your stuff to GDrive (the iPhone should support that), and then use Firefox to slurp it back down to your FreeBSD machine. But I ditched Apple after jailbreaking a couple iPod touches before 2010. Even jailbreaking was not enough to fix the awkward and limited usability - Come on, I shouldn't HAVE to use itunes for managing my mp3 collection, and if I want to rename a file, it shouldn't get in my way. Moved to Android after getting too frustrated with Apple's insistence on calling the shots on every single stinking PDF and MP3 that I wanted to use.


----------

